# Dwarf blue gourami help!



## Tinytank (Sep 5, 2011)

ok, so I wake up this morning and turn on the light to my tank and my gourami. The front half of his body is silverey and orange and the back half of him is blue and orange like it's supposed to be. He is acting normal and the problem seems to go away as he moves around more. 

Is this just a morning thing I've never noticed or it is a problem?


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

It's common for fish to fade and loose colour at night when the lights are off. Once you turn the lights on they gain their colour back. As long as it's colour comes back and you don't notice any signs of illness, you're fish is fine.


----------



## Robotunicorn (Jul 22, 2011)

I wouldn't worry about it too much unless his color does not come back at all. All of my fish loose there color throughout the night. When I turn the lights in and they all wake up there color returns.


----------



## Tinytank (Sep 5, 2011)

Alright, Day 2 I've noticed this problem and this guy is 50/50 he has the normal orange stripes on both sides but the front half is silvery blue and the back half is dark blue. He is still acting normal. He looks cool but I'm conceded about any health or stress problems he may have.


----------



## Tinytank (Sep 5, 2011)

*concerned


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Any symptoms what so ever of being ill? Is he still faded by the end of the day (once the lights have been on all day?)


----------



## Tinytank (Sep 5, 2011)

I keep the light off from around 11PM to 4PM. It's 6 now an he's still 50/50. Acting just as normal as can be. Eating fine. Just discolored.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

So.... the lights go off at 11pm at night and stay off until the following evening at 4pm, then you turn them on for 7 hours and turn them back off at 11pm?

I'd keep an eye on him and just watch for signs of illness. Sometimes fish fade in colour - this can be because of the food you're feeding... what do you feed him? They do need blood worms once or twice a week and a good quality flake food should help bring out his colours.

If he's showing no signs of illness and is just faded, I wouldn't worry too much.

Curious: What are the Ammonia, NitrIte and NitrAte readings? And the temp' of the tank?


----------



## Tinytank (Sep 5, 2011)

Well today I turned the light on around 7AM. Just got home and he hasn't changed. I feed them brine shrimp in the frozen pellets, and he really likes these little tiny dry food pellets I feed them too. I need to pick up some new food soon, should I try the bloodworms? I have used them before but not since Ive had the gourami


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

He'll love them. (Don't JUST feed blood worms obviously, but they are supposed to help bring the colour out.) Mine get blood worms every other day (since that's what the frogs eat and they always seem to get the scraps) and they are nice and colourful.


----------



## Tinytank (Sep 5, 2011)

Alright, what I've been doing is giving them two brine shrimp pellets every other day because not all of them can seem to share one pellet. Then I throw in some flakes.


----------

